#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Διαχείριση έργων >  > > >  >  > Υλικά - Κόστη >  > > >  >  >  Κόστος εργασιών (έντυπο Τράπεζας)

## tserpe

Θελω να συμπληρωσω για ενα γνωστο μου το εντυπο της Τραπεζας που του εδωσε προκειμενου να παρει ενα Δανειο για την κατοικια του.
Γενικα καλο θα ηταν να βρισκουμε τις τιμες κατα μονοδα εδω.

Στο θεμα μου: 1.Τι μπορω να περιγραψω για μια πληρη εγκατασταση φυσικου αεριου και με τι ποσο για 3οροφη οικοδομη 6 διαμερισματων?
2.Για την ιδια οικοδομη το ιδιο για εξωτερικο σοβατισμα?

----------


## Xάρης

Τα ΑΤΟΕ, ΑΤΗΕ κ.λπ. καθώς και το Παράρτημα Β' του Ν.4178/13 που είναι πολύ πιο απλό και εύχρηστο αλλά απαντούν στα ερωτήματά σου για τις τιμές των διαφόρων εργασιών.
Καλύτερα όμως να λαμβάνεις τις τιμές της πιάτσας.
Π.χ. ο γνωστός σου έχει πάρει προσφορές για τις οικοδομικές εργασίες που θέλει να εκτελέσει;
Αν όχι, πες του να πάρει και να είναι έγγραφες για να τις παρουσιάσει και στην τράπεζα αν τυχόν χρειαστεί.

Για την εγκατάσταση φυσικού αερίου τι ακριβώς ζητάς γιατί δεν κατάλαβα.
Κόστος ΕΠΑ - Λέβητας/καπνοδόχος - θερμοστάτης χώρου / θερμοστατικές κεφαλές - σώματα θέρμανσης - σωληνώσεις / μονώσεις είναι τα "συστατικά" της εγκατάστασης.

----------

